# Am I It?



## TxRedhead (May 1, 2005)

I make both beer and wine, though the wine is my first love. Is there anyone else here that does both?


----------



## greenbean (May 1, 2005)

From time to time I make beer, and there are several other here that make beer also.





Chris


----------



## masta (May 1, 2005)

I make beer also with wine and since 2003 I have made 28 5 gal batches!


----------



## TxRedhead (May 1, 2005)

masta said:


> I make beer also with wine and since 2003 I have made 28 5 gal batches!







Excellent!!! I am obviously in good company. I've 5 gallons of nut brown ale that I bottled almost a week ago, and 5 gallons of a chocolate stout that is still in the primary. Next on the list is a cinnamon red ale.


----------



## geocorn (May 1, 2005)

In case you did not notice, we now carry beer supplies!


----------



## TxRedhead (May 3, 2005)

geocorn said:


> In case you did not notice, we now carry beer supplies!




I saw that and am very excited about that! I'm going to have to stop in while I'm on vacation and see what all you have.


----------



## geocorn (May 3, 2005)

Beer stuff arrives on Thursday, May 5th!


----------



## PolishWineP (May 4, 2005)

Yea! Now I can use my winnings! I need some advice from the beer bottlers. George has 2 different cappers and I'd like to know if anyone has any advice on which one I should choose. I'm going to start with using returnable beer bottles for some wine but tonight Bert decided to bring up making beer, too. He said there's a no boil kit. He's got me _starting _to think about it. Not that we don't already have enough going on around here! So please, and advice would be welcome.


----------



## masta (May 5, 2005)

I use a bench capper and not the hand type and it works well. The one George sells I believe is excellent and I have read that many brewers like it very much.


It is the samecomparison as with wine bottle corkers, the hand models work fine but a floor corker makes the task so much easier!


----------

